# I've got a deer...now what?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Last night my brother called and asked if I wanted the doe he got. Yeah! So now I have a cooler full of deer in my basement. He showed me how to cut around the muscles and quickly explained what meat was what. Is there anything else I should know? 

TIA


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Cook it low and slow, and thoroughly. Enjoy, and repeat


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just do the basic. Cut it off the bones and grind it into a lot venisonburger. That's the most useful form of meat you can get from any large animal. Save a few larger chunks to be sliced for steaks later.

Martin


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Capt Quirk said:


> Cook it low and slow, and thoroughly. Enjoy, and repeat


O ouch! Slow cooking is fine for roasts, but not for chops and steaks. For these lay them between pieces of wax paper on a solid surface and whack them with the flat side of a meat cleaver or the bottom of a heavy skillet. Saute them about 2 minutes per side in hot garlic butter.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I found that hot and fast makes venison kind of tough.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Capt Quirk said:


> I found that hot and fast makes venison kind of tough.


Try it my way, tenderizing by smacking it flat. A 3/4 inch steak will flatten out to about 1/8 inch. Just fry it to medium. It plumps back to it's original shape, but it becomes tender and because of the quick cooking time it stays juicy.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Remove all the fat you can, as well as as much of those blue/gray membranish pieces as you can. I don't know what they're called.. only that they (and the fat) are not very good!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

But if you grind it, leave a little fat or it will be too dry.

Martin


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

WildernesFamily said:


> Remove all the fat you can, as well as as much of those blue/gray membranish pieces as you can. I don't know what they're called.. only that they (and the fat) are not very good!


Silverskin. No real taste but tough.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

The silverskin is about to be the death of me. I am having no problem getting the meat off the bone, but that stuff is tough. I've gotten the back legs done. After I cook supper I guess I will start on the front legs and whatever else in down in the cooler.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you're having trouble with the silverskin, you're probably working on where it's the thinnest. If you are going to grind, you can leave some of it. If you are going to save some chunks for roasts or steaks, again you can leave it. Then you merely trim it off before use when the pieces are still frozen.

Helpful hint on cutting for steaks, don't! Freeze a roast and then slice it into steaks when it's still half-frozen. You can slice them nice and even then.

Martin.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I use a fillet knife on the silver skin !!! Just get under it and fillet it off !!!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Some people like to add bacon or beef fat when grinding venison.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Paquebot said:


> If you're having trouble with the silverskin, you're probably working on where it's the thinnest. If you are going to grind, you can leave some of it. If you are going to save some chunks for roasts or steaks, again you can leave it. Then you merely trim it off before use when the pieces are still frozen.
> 
> Helpful hint on cutting for steaks, don't! Freeze a roast and then slice it into steaks when it's still half-frozen. You can slice them nice and even then.
> 
> Martin.


I am just cutting chunks right now. I'm slow enough without trying to slice it too. 



coso said:


> I use a fillet knife on the silver skin !!! Just get under it and fillet it off !!!


I'm using a fillet knife. It seems like I am getting a little faster. Practice makes perfect and all that.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Silver skin is much easier to remove when the meat is soft frozen. Remove it with a fillet knife before you cook it. I usually cut steaks from the roasts while soft frozen. this is a good time to remove all the silver skin and any pieces of fat you missed. 

You didn't say how you were freezing the meat but if you are just using butcher paper you should wrap the meat with cling wrap first. It will keep much better.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm vac sealing. Is that okay? If not I have cling wrap and butcher paper.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We've used Ziplocks for years. Got some venison given to me last spring and it had been vac-sealed. That was from an '09 deer and seemed almost as fresh as if it had just been done. 

Martin


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Vaccuum sealing is great


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the deer done. Just wanted to say thanks for all the helpful advice.

Thanks again


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Vacuum sealing is great - Just a little pricy for me. I do 5 or 6 deer a year and it's just cheaper to use the cling wrap to keep the air out. I used a food saver for years but really can't tell any difference in the meat after a year in the freezer. Any left after that time gets canned to make room for this years venison. I can some in the winter anyway just for the convienience of it. Goes great with homemade noodles and mashed potatoes!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Badger said:


> Vacuum sealing is great - Just a little pricy for me. I do 5 or 6 deer a year and it's just cheaper to use the cling wrap to keep the air out. I used a food saver for years but really can't tell any difference in the meat after a year in the freezer. Any left after that time gets canned to make room for this years venison. I can some in the winter anyway just for the convienience of it. Goes great with homemade noodles and mashed potatoes!


I was lucky to get this one so vac sealing was faster for me. I have a huge roll of butcher paper that I got from Sam's that I use for my bulk meat purchases. Vac sealing is definitely too expensive for a lot of freezing. I mainly use it for dry/dehydrated foods.


----------

